# Anna Sui Secret Wish



## mzashleysays (May 16, 2005)

Ladies this is a must have perfume! It has a cross between a floral and citrus smell. It's a must have! If you have a duty free near you, you can purchas the big bottle for $55 tax free!

visit www.annasui.com to see how the bottle looks. It has all sorts of butterflies and fairies as it's theme.


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 16, 2005)

very pretty. i'm gonna have to check it out. I LOVE anna sui!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 23, 2005)

This is my new favourite perfume. It is so gorgeous and fresh! I got the bottle and got a free t-shirt and for some reason the gave me a huge bottle of the moisturiser free even though it's not meant to be given.


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

Free? ahh, where? That's realy nice of them!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 26, 2005)

i love secret wish! unfortunately, i haven't been able to get it...i'm poor.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine was from Debenhams in the UK. My cousin works there so on top of the freebies i also got a 25% discount!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 16, 2005)

I love this but my boyfriend doesn't so I wear it when I am not going to see it.


----------

